# Anyone used Argon gas to top up



## harryjpowell (Apr 12, 2010)

I have just started using a bottle of Argon gas to top up and purge my carboys when I filter and transfer. Anyone have a good technique on how much to use and how. My tank has a nice flowmeter so I can control it to be about any speed. I have been using an airlock as well and keeping the speed about that of a good ferment, but not real sure how much it sinks etc.. 

Anyone else have any hints on using Argon?

Thanks


----------



## Malkore (Apr 12, 2010)

I've brewed beer and mead for 15 years this autumn. I think you are WAY too worried about oxidation potential.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2010)

If you are going commercial with big volume batches and impellar fed pumps then this is a good way of doing it cause big tanks contain big volumes of air and displacing that can help a lot. If you are talking about racking 6 gallons of wine then you are shooting a canon at a cricket. Using argon would be handy for displacing missing volume from carboys after racking a few times though so keep that can around!


----------



## rodo (Apr 12, 2010)

> I have just started using a bottle of Argon gas to top up and purge my carboys when I filter and transfer. Anyone have a good technique on how much to use and how. My tank has a nice flowmeter so I can control it to be about any speed. I have been using an airlock as well and keeping the speed about that of a good ferment, but not real sure how much it sinks etc..
> 
> Anyone else have any hints on using Argon?


 

Harry
I use also use Argon. I just put the hose in the carboy and turn the knob on the flowmeter all the way up for a few seconds which I'm sure is overkill.


----------



## robie (Apr 12, 2010)

Argon works great. It will not mix with the wine and it is heavier than either CO2 or oxygen. It is the best way to top off a carboy. Hate those marbles!!!

You'll need to replenish it a little more often with glass than with Better Bottle carboys.


----------

